# Baiting Coyotes



## Blueump (Aug 20, 2005)

Lots of these buggers around each night I hunt. 

First is it legal (during the correct season) to bait them with trapped carcasses, spoiled meat, etc..?

Second, is it legal to hunt them over a deer gut pile?


----------



## dead short (Sep 15, 2009)

Blueump said:


> Lots of these buggers around each night I hunt.
> 
> First is it legal (during the correct season) to bait them with trapped carcasses, spoiled meat, etc..?
> 
> Second, is it legal to hunt them over a deer gut pile?


 *
3.600 Fur-bearing animals; use of firearms; traps and catching devices; use of bait; unlawful acts.​*Sec. 3.600 It shall be unlawful for any person: 
(8) To use any portion of any protected animal or protected bird as bait for the purpose of trapping any animal in this state. This subsection shall not be construed to prohibit a person from using the carcasses and parts thereof of game animals or game birds, lawfully taken and possessed during their open season, as bait, except as stated in Section 5.31 of this order.


----------



## JWICKLUND (Feb 13, 2005)

Up here, many of the roadkilled deer are snatched up by predator hunters and usually tied/wired to a tree for hunting bait. Good luck hunting "yotes".


----------



## wadevb1 (Mar 25, 2008)

JWICKLUND said:


> Up here, many of the roadkilled deer are snatched up by predator hunters and usually tied/wired to a tree for hunting bait. Good luck hunting "yotes".


I grab a number of roadkills and rope them to a tree. It may take them a bit to approach them but once they do, it will look like a professional cape job.


----------



## DFJISH (Mar 30, 2009)

As you have read, the answers are yes. Be sure you anchor the bait down because coyotes are well known for dragging it to where eating is much less visible. I've known them to drag a complete roadkill deer (You must get a written permit from the DNR or local sheriff to pick one up off of the road.) a long distance to eat it in heavy cover. Good luck.


----------

